# would you eat road kill??? this lady does



## ILuvCowparsely (14 February 2012)

Mum-to-be's pregnancy cravings for ROAD KILL

By Kelly Rose Bradford, Nov 9, 2011



Mum-to-be Alison Brierley's pregnancy cravings for ROAD KILLCaters
A 42-year-old mum-to-be has revealed how she has given in to her pregnancy craving for ROAD KILL.

Alison Brierley has been scoffing the dead animals she finds on the roads near her Harrogate home, explaining that she loves their 'gamey' taste.

Artist Alison previously collected the animal corpses to make jewellery and taxidermy.

"Usually I eat really healthily but now I'm pregnant I get strong cravings for road kill," she told reporters, "It's more gamey than other meat and I love the taste. I also don't have to feel guilty about eating it because I know it's had a completely free range and natural life."

So far Alison has rustled up meals containing hare, deer, pigeon, rabbit and owls, although pheasant is her signature dish.

She has a wish-list of other beasts to try: "I would like to try fox and badger but they're never in good enough condition to eat; although I have used them for my artwork," she says.

Alison has also dished up her furry finds for guests at dinner parties - and her friends even phone her to tell her when they've spotted a dead animal!

"They trust me and they know I'm a good cook so I think they love it. I get the best meat from friends who ring me up to tell me about a kill they've spotted on their way to work," she says.

Wow. Puts the usual cravings for licking tyres and nibbling coal in the shade, doesn't it? And don't you just love her blue plastic gloves?

What was your pregnancy craving?


----------



## Ancient Hacker (14 February 2012)

Ancient Hacker has fainted.... how mundane were the anchovy cravings of my pregnancies.  Owls?


----------



## Beausmate (14 February 2012)

I've eaten roadkill, I've never really been pregnant (or should that be never been really pregnant?), does that make me weird? 

She sound a bit odd anyway.  Who makes jewellery from squashed corpses?


----------



## CorvusCorax (14 February 2012)

I have. Saw a pheasant get hit by a car in front of me, went down a bank, I parked and went after it and it had died. So I hung it and ate it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 February 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			I have. Saw a pheasant get hit by a car in front of me, went down a bank, I parked and went after it and it had died. So I hung it and ate it.
		
Click to expand...

waste not what not I say lol
I suppose when cleanly killed and fresh .

 I always think of road kill  as being squashed flat or maggots in it as you never know how long its been there or if it was diseased before.

 I killed two pheasants  one  damn thing rang out in front of the horsebox   got to the white line proceeded  on the other side change its mind rang back my way then flew up last minute *WAM!!!!!*  hit my luton went flying  over the box and the car behind  they are such stupid birds, if he had continued he would have made it the other side as only 2 way traffic ( 2 lanes  total )

 the other time  again in horsebox   dam thing ran out in front and wam.!!!!




 The most recent was on A40  stupid thing tried to run across the motorway  got to fast lane  ( i was middle lane )   and it made it in front of me but lady in fast lane wamed it it went under car feathers everywhere.


----------



## Shantara (15 February 2012)

Nope, I've tried rabbit and deer and I don't really like it


----------



## woodtiger (15 February 2012)

Roadkill is fine as long as the animal is killed instantly.  My husband says it is when their adrenaline kicks in and they take time to die, the meat gets a funny flavour and is quite tough... Maybe she is craving adrenaline!?


----------



## Warmblood39 (15 February 2012)

Defo nope!


----------



## Lockie123 (15 February 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Mum-to-be's pregnancy cravings for ROAD KILL

By Kelly Rose Bradford, Nov 9, 2011



Mum-to-be Alison Brierley's pregnancy cravings for ROAD KILLCaters
A 42-year-old mum-to-be has revealed how she has given in to her pregnancy craving for ROAD KILL.

Alison Brierley has been scoffing the dead animals she finds on the roads near her Harrogate home, explaining that she loves their 'gamey' taste.

Artist Alison previously collected the animal corpses to make jewellery and taxidermy.

"Usually I eat really healthily but now I'm pregnant I get strong cravings for road kill," she told reporters, "It's more gamey than other meat and I love the taste. I also don't have to feel guilty about eating it because I know it's had a completely free range and natural life."

So far Alison has rustled up meals containing hare, deer, pigeon, rabbit and owls, although pheasant is her signature dish.

She has a wish-list of other beasts to try: "I would like to try fox and badger but they're never in good enough condition to eat; although I have used them for my artwork," she says.

Alison has also dished up her furry finds for guests at dinner parties - and her friends even phone her to tell her when they've spotted a dead animal!

"They trust me and they know I'm a good cook so I think they love it. I get the best meat from friends who ring me up to tell me about a kill they've spotted on their way to work," she says.

Wow. Puts the usual cravings for licking tyres and nibbling coal in the shade, doesn't it? And don't you just love her blue plastic gloves?

What was your pregnancy craving?
		
Click to expand...



Oh my goodness this is where i live!! My Dad once picked up some road kill..... a pheasent he'd hit.... unfortunately for him said pheasent came back to life in his car. oops.


----------



## HashRouge (15 February 2012)

I'm a vegetarian, thankfully


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2012)

My brothers both do. One finds deer roadkill occasionally and shoots pheasant and rabbit in his garden and the other regularly eats pheasant roadkill. Against my better judgement I allowed him to feed me some pheasant casserole and do you know what? It was fabulous


----------



## Archangel (15 February 2012)

Deer
Partridge
Pheasant
Canada Goose  poor thing broke its neck on an overhead cable.

Waste not, want not in my house.


----------



## LCH611 (15 February 2012)

the shock of being hit results in a nasty chemical reaction which taints the meat, so no, I wouldn't eat roadkill


----------



## CorvusCorax (15 February 2012)

Maybe it was the chestnut stuffing, but my phezzie tasted grand


----------



## PaddyMonty (15 February 2012)

I dont but my dogs soon will as are fed on a raw food diet.
I generally drive to work around 6am along country roads so plenty of fresh kills on route.  Just need to organise the cool box to keep them in until I get home in the evening. Dont think people would be too happy finding a few dead rabbits in the office fridge.


----------



## Ibblebibble (15 February 2012)

nothing wrong with a bit of RK i would think 99% of the venison i eat is RK, and it's certainly never tasted tainted, infact it's bloomin lovely!! 
would not even consider eating badger or fox like the mad woman in the article though, there are good reasons why we don't eat meateaters or scavengers!!
Rabbit, partridge, duck and pheasant are all fair game (haha) round here though, friend is a shooter and hubs does a bit too when he has time so there's usually something freshly plucked hiding in the freezer, christmas dinner this year was pheasant and partridge, much tastier than boring turkey


----------



## Tinseltoes (15 February 2012)

Ewwwwwwww sick sick sick.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (15 February 2012)

I don't eat meat but if I did I wouldn't be stopping my car to pick up road kill 

The only thing that would bother me, is the animal could in theory have eaten poison or something before it died. Unlikely I know but you never know  

I don't think it disgusting or anything, after all if you eat meat, it's better that it's had a natural life. But not sure i'd want to try owl!! I have never seen a dead owl on the side of the road! I bet she goes round slaughtering all these animals to feed her habit.


----------



## cptrayes (15 February 2012)

LCH611 said:



			the shock of being hit results in a nasty chemical reaction which taints the meat, so no, I wouldn't eat roadkill
		
Click to expand...


I don't think this is true, because many (most?) eaten pheasants are shot, and the roadkill my brother cooked me was absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Toffee44 (15 February 2012)

Went to this 

http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/s/230854_tv_show_puts_roadkill_on_the_menu


Was interesting, badger was a bit tough though. 
My dogs live off roadkill pheasant OH picks them up on the way to work in the morning. Dogs have had enough of it now though lol./


----------



## Inthemud (16 February 2012)

Never tried RK, but think I'd  struggle less with the concept of eating it, than with wearing it as jewellery....


----------



## Serenity087 (16 February 2012)

I grew up on roadkill!

Some hilarious stories about butchering deer on the front drive (one involving a vegetarian coming round, PMSL!), but it's a nice varied diet!

My Dad's friends keep an eye open for deer, sadly we often get beaten to them!


----------



## ester (16 February 2012)

cptrayes said:



			I don't think this is true, because many (most?) eaten pheasants are shot, and the roadkill my brother cooked me was absolutely gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

meat scientist wandering in..... 

If an animal is stressed before death then the glycogen in the muscle can start to break down and the meat acquires a different flavour due to the lack of lactic acid hanging about, it also means that it doesn't keep for as long and is why animals are rested post travelling before slaughter. 

So shooting is fine if it dies straight off, as is roadkill if it gets a bash to the head. However if it sits there dying for an hour it isn't going to taste very nice. 

meat scientist wanders out again


----------



## woodtiger (16 February 2012)

That's probably what husband meant when he said adrenalin.  He's no scientist!


----------



## dressagelove (18 February 2012)

hahaha, what a hilarious thread, this made me laugh


----------



## MrsHutt (18 February 2012)

I would certainly pick up something (esp pheasant) that I saw just killed - nothing wrong with that.  There are plenty of deer knocked over around here, but I think you would have to be stronger than me to pick one of those up! They've always vanished within a few minutes, mind you!

My grandad always aimed for a pheasant if he saw one when out driving!!


----------



## EAST KENT (18 February 2012)

Yum! Got six pheasants in a week once with my little mini car,lovely. Had a fallow deer ..previous car had knocked it ,and a couple of guys came along who  had a shotgun ..but I claimed the carcase.The best ever was someone`s pet duck that wandered ooooooon the road in front of OH`s car,now that was very nice fat and yummy. I would prefer RK over the poor things that are "legally" killed,at least they are gone anyway ..so no guilt attached there.


----------



## smiffyimp (18 February 2012)

Oh yes. As long as its not too squished


----------



## Fiagai (18 February 2012)

Yes - as a child was regularly dispatched to fetch freshly dispatched RK. Absolutley Nothing wrong with using game that has led a free range life and been dispatched quickly...


----------



## Beth321 (23 February 2012)

Yep if i had just seen it killed and it wasnt too mangled! Especially pheasant.. mmmmmm! Wouldnt go around picking up everything though, you dont know how long its been there!


----------



## 4x4 (23 February 2012)

Regularly eat deer hit by cars, got a freezer full of it, never noticed a funny taste, need to make sure it's dead before freezing it tho!


----------



## MagicMelon (26 February 2012)

Personally I think this pregnant woman simply wants to make a bit of cash by selling her story to the press!!  Im pregnant and cant imagine why anyone would have a craving for road kill in particular especially as I assume she hadnt eaten it prior?!  

I think this road kill thing is more popular than most people think though - I know of a lady in our village who is known to pick up & cook up road kill.  Never been round to hers for dinner...


----------



## misterjinglejay (26 February 2012)

I wouldn't eat it myself, but I'm always on the lookout for a fresh kill as my dogs would love it. Never found one yet though


----------



## Shilasdair (26 February 2012)

HashRouge said:



			I'm a vegetarian, thankfully 

Click to expand...

I've seen a lot of vegetable roadkill - mainly potatoes, but also some turnips and a few cabbage.
I reckon they maybe don't move as fast as the more slimline veg, like carrots and parsnips.
S


----------



## ezililaur (26 February 2012)

As a train driver, I often hit stuff on the line.

There are a few of my colleagues who will pick off the odd pheasant from the front of the trains and take home to eat!


----------



## brenda03 (22 February 2013)

I've never tried eating road kill,and has no plan of doing it. It may be free meat on the road, but I don't think its safe to eat it, and I just don't like the thought. Consuming roadkill is seen as taboo by many though a number of people do indulge, which makes for interesting controversy. There's even a proposed law in a certain state about eating roadkill. Read from The curious debate over eating roadkill.


----------



## Gloi (23 February 2013)

I've had a few pheasants and one morning I was out on the pony and found a deer and managed to cart it home and fill the freezer with it.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 February 2013)

There is nothing wrong with picking up road kill, as long as your care full and don't end up as road kill yourself.!!!!


----------



## metalmare (26 February 2013)

I was told it is illegal to pick up your own road kill but if someone else has hit it then it's fine (presumably to stop people mowing down pheasant on purpose!)

We eat lots of game; in Lincolnshire shooting is still big and lots of venison, rabbit, pigeon, pheasant, hare and sometimes squirrel is consumed.  Sheds are full of hanging corpses   Possibly a bit of a stereotype, but we are never short of game from friends.

Sadly there is plenty of roadkill, too.  I've never eaten any yet but if I saw the right kill I certainly would... we happily pluck and dress our own birds anyhow.


----------



## Springy (26 February 2013)

My pregnancy cravings were DD1 Chicken satay and ribs, DD2 tomato soup

Yes very boring lol


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (27 February 2013)

metalmare said:



			I was told it is illegal to pick up your own road kill but if someone else has hit it then it's fine (presumably to stop people mowing down pheasant on purpose!)

.
		
Click to expand...

 mowing down pheasants on purpose







 You don't have to the stupid birds commit *harry Carry *all the time


----------



## EAST KENT (27 February 2013)

Indeed,especially just after the silly things come out of the release pens.Got three in a week like that,just around the corner from the keepers cottage,they tated even more excellent


----------



## Centauress (27 February 2013)

CaveCanem said:



			I have. Saw a pheasant get hit by a car in front of me, went down a bank, I parked and went after it and it had died. So I hung it and ate it.
		
Click to expand...

Dads had the Same...


----------



## metalmare (27 February 2013)

Leviathan said:



			mowing down pheasants on purpose







 You don't have to the stupid birds commit *harry Carry *all the time
		
Click to expand...

Quite true!

The hares leap under your wheels around here, too.  I end up crawling around the lanes as I have a mounting number of road kill ghosts on my conscience...

... I imagine I'll feel less guilty if I eat them in future... although I'm not sure I fancy fox!


----------



## Serenity087 (27 February 2013)

I grew up on road kill.

Funniest was mum coming to get us from school after dashing out to pick up a deer.  Forgot to make sure the back of the white car wasn't splattered in blood before stopping outside a school...

I've only had "normal" game, deer, hare, rabbit, pheasant (a couple of whome were still alive, fortunately we know things in my family, so never for very long!)...  Really, why would you leave good free range, organic meat to rot?

Round our way, it was usually a race to pick up the deer.  On more than one occasion we'd arrive with the 4X4 and the deer would be gone!


----------



## HBM1 (27 February 2013)

oh god no, and definitely would not risk it in pregnancy - this reminds me of Rosemary's Baby!!  

Go to a butcher !


----------

